# Off Topic > Hello..Introduce yourself >  >  Hello Excel Forum...new to the forum

## jdsturgeon52

I'm a novice Excel user.  I've written some macros and done some intermediate type of work.  Trying to expand my knowledge and network by meeting a few of you.

----------


## alansidman

Welcome and we look forward to your participation

----------

